# Simplicity express hydro 15.5 wont move



## markdandresen (Jun 9, 2012)

hi all, 
Just got a nice simplicity 1693458 and it did half my yard and now wont move though the engine is fine. I checked the trans release lever and it was in the drive position alhough even after putting in Push mode, the tractor is stuck. Brakes seem fine and not stuck but putting in front or reverse, nothing happens. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Mark:dazed:


----------



## uisgreg (Jun 4, 2012)

Did the hydro bypass lever get disabled? I'm not familiar with Simplicity, but had the same problem with my Cub Cadet. I released that I had disabled the hydro system to move the tractor. Hope this helps - BTW the lever on mine is in the back by the hitch between the back wheels.


----------



## markdandresen (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi uisgreg,
Ya, I found that lever and checked that it didn't get released but it's engaged. Funny though, I release it and the tractor will still not budge to roll; almost like the gears are still engaged or brake is on. Thanks for your post!


----------



## markdandresen (Jun 9, 2012)

thought it might be the idler spring but can't even find where it might be even though I have a parts diagram. Anyone know if the idler spring will keep your tractor from moving if it's broke?


----------

